# Where did YOU get your 180g-350g aquarium?



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I want to get a 180g-350g acrylic aquarium myself, but I am unsure about who/where to get one from. Cost would be the foremost factor, so the cheaper the better.

The classified ads in my city don't have anything in the realm of 125+ aquariums, so I'm going to have to buy a totally new one.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i got a my 150 from TheFishCatcher. he could also get 180g tanks and up to 240 i think.

i am unsure if he can get acrylic, but he has *excellent* prices


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

website?


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

http://www.thefishcatcher.net

send him a PM and he could tell you exactly what he can get and a price


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Best place to get in our part is to go to Craigslist.net or PennySaversUSA.com


----------



## Zuri (Jun 23, 2003)

If anyone can shed some light on this, I would be interested myself. I'm looking into a 125, but around here they run $275-300US. I have heard that you can get acrylic tanks for around $1/gal. If that's true, then I'll sell my couch and get a 180gal. I want the best for my critters, which means bigger is better.

I know someone who has a 200 gal acrylic and it's awesome. He got it used and doesn't know where to get one new.

Hopefully someone who knows will read these posts.

Thanks Folks!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

piranhabar said:


> I have heard that you can get acrylic tanks for around $1/gal. If that's true....


 You and I both wish









doubt ill ever see that happen though


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> piranhabar said:
> 
> 
> > I have heard that you can get acrylic tanks for around $1/gal. If that's true....
> ...


 they use to have a sale at petco (i think) for $1 / 1Gallon. atleast that is what i beleive readinf on this forum


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

yeah I heard of that too, wish to hell I had been there


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

the best thing to do IMO is finding LFS or breeders that are moving/upgrading/going out of business. i got my 125 for $120 from a breeder that was moving. he said he would have gone down to $100 if i bought 3 or more. the gf would not allow it.


----------

